# 160GB ipod classic problems, Need help plz



## godofthesun (Feb 25, 2010)

*ATTENTION: MY IPOD NEEDS TO BE RESTORED NOT RESTARTED(holding menu and middle button for 10-15 seconds) SO PLEASE DONT TELL ME 2 RESTART IT!* thank you

Ok i have A 160GB ipod classic for 7 months now and 2 weeks ago i plugged it into my laptop and on itunes it said it is corrupted and needs to be restored, so i restored it but nothing happened and the exact same message poped up again and i resotored it about 7 times now and nothing happens,
its also sync to my bros laptop so do i need 2 restore on his laptop?


----------

